# Babies born at 38 weeks?



## KahluaCupcake

I know I can't control nature, but I plan on beginning Operation: Eviction this Thursday when I reach 38 weeks exactly. 
He has measured perfectly and been healthy the whole pregnancy. No markers for any problems, no repeat tests, etc. 
However, I am on bed rest due to elevated blood pressure. It's not preeclampsia, because it lowers immensely when I'm at rest...but when standing or after walking, it's high....so they won't induce me. Unfortunately, OH is unemployed and I only get 6 half-paid weeks of maternity leave, so I feel like I am absolutely wasting my leave. Plus, I can't do anything. Sometimes walking to the bathroom knocks the wind out of me. I'm ready for my baby to be out. 
Again, I know all the little tricks aren't guaranteed to work...but if they do, and he's born at 38-38.5 weeks, are there any risks? I knoow that some babies born at 37 weeks end up in incubators and needing light therapy...but is there a huge difference between 37 and 38? I've heard that boys' respiratory systems mature more slowly than girls'. 

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## irmastar

Hi my boy was borned at 38+4 and he had to spend a week under the lights that you are saying, the hospital where I had him is an hour away from where I live I can not tell you how heartbreaking was to leave him and coming back home without my baby..but I didn't do anything to get my lbor started it just happened and I don't know if the gestation time had to do with his condition so I am no help sorry.


----------



## cupcakemomma

I know all babies are different, but I have a friend who just had her baby, at 38 weeks. The baby is perfectly healthy and doing well!


----------



## whit.

I'm in no way condoning you trying to have your baby early, but Sophia was born at 37 weeks and she (thank the Lord) had no problems other than a blood sugar dip (which we were prepared for, as I had GD.)


----------



## baby_mama87

My LO was born 38+2 and he was fine apart from having some jaundice which is common anyway even in full term babies. 

Xxx


----------



## mama_t

my son was born at 37 weeks and was perfectly fine, didnt need any monitoring at all, my daughter was born at 38 weeks and was healthy as can be, no monitoring needed either! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Amy31

My boy was born exactly 38 weeks perfectly fine he was small 5.6 but that was because of my placenta being small.


----------



## Button#

My boy was born at 38w 1 and he was perfect, if a little shocked when he came out.


----------



## TheNewMrs

T was born at 38+1. Perfect! 
But!!!! When the apple is ripe... Nothing you do will induce labour unless your body and baby is ready.


----------



## ..katie..

38+3 (we think. long story.)...he was born at 6lbs14oz and 20.5 inches. No health problems. He was awfully skinny though, even though he wasn't tiny lol.

nothing will induce you until your body is ready to get induced. Hence, my medical induction. good luck and congrats!


----------



## mommyof3co

Remember that even your due date is an estimate and can be off, also up to 42wks is still considered completely normal range...37-42 is full term. I truly believe that they will come when they are ready but I totally understand wanting it to happen sooner rather than later, especially with your leave. BUT let me tell you about my son. I too had high BP..this was with my youngest...it was sudden and kept getting higher...rest didn't work for me. But it still wasn't pre-e but my OB was very concerned because apparently it's almost unheard of in a 3rd-4th pregnancy with the same father of all kids to suddenly have high BP with no apparent cause and since it happened so quickly and was so high they wanted to get me to 37wks then induce. Well he was born at 37+3 and was incredibly sick and we almost lost him. We were later told he was the sickest baby in a level 3 nicu with a 26wk preemie in the bed right next to him...and this was a large nicu, lots of very sick babies. Yes, what happened was rare, but it happened because we induced (with good reason, also found out he had a true knot in his cord and at anytime he could have pulled that so I definitely feel we made the best decision) and he wasn't ready yet. If he was ready, he would have came. We are very lucky that he is fine now but it was very scary and he was very sick. We were also told that white boys do take longest for their lungs to develop, they tend to have the most problems...which is what he is. I'm really not trying to scare you but to tell you it DOES happen, I honestly wouldn't do anything until 39wks at the earliest, 38 is still the early side of full term. Please take a few min to watch his nicu video in my siggy, it's sad but reality of what can happen with even a full term baby, thankfully we had wonderful doctors taking care of him and he's healthy and happy now and will be 1yr old on the 31st :)


----------



## MummytoSummer

My daughter was born at 38+2 by elective section and had no problems at all. In fact we came home only 24 hours after my c section. If I'd have had a normal delivery we'd have come home the same day!

X


----------



## nugget80

i had high bp and due to previous emcs could not be induced... was given a sweep at 38+1 and lo born at 38+3 weighing 8lb 3 he was fine and we were home next day... i had been drinking lots of rlt and taking epo in the run up to give sweep best chance of being successful...


----------



## PinkGlitter87

*My LO was induced at 38 weeks and was fine, hes as bright as a button  x x x*


----------



## Kaede351

My LO was born at 38+1 and he was perfectly fine! I started going for looooooong walks up huge hills when. Got to 37+4 lol. Obviously you can't do that with high BP, but apparently eating Aubergine is meant to kick start labour? Don how true it is, I never got the chance to eat the one I bought lol. Went into labour the night before I had planned to cook it lol.

XxX


----------



## steph.

She came out at 37+4and was perfectly healthy. I think what did it was going on a massive walk-lost my plug when got home. i also took rlt and epo, dont know if that helped.


----------



## MumToEva

Eva was born at 37 + 4- she was small but had no problems (beyond low blood sugar). We were meant to be moving house the day she was born, so think i might have overdone things packing up the house to move! Personally I would be wary about trying to bring on labour too much - babies come when they are ready to be born! Though I do understand you wanting to speed things along when you have such limited time off! Rest up as much as you can in the meantime - you'll need all your energy when the baby is born! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## loverguts

I know babies born earlier than 38 weeks who were perfectly fine but also babies born around 38 weeks who needed a bit of help. It all depends on your baby.

I honestly don't think anything will work unless your body is ready to give birth though! I followed many 'eviction' threads in third tri and im pretty sure the only successful ones were ladies who were over 40 weeks anyway, hehe :)


----------



## lozzy21

My LO was born at 35 weeks and only needed light therapy for jaundice but my best friends little girl was born at 38 weeks and needed 15 days in special care. Gestation is no guarantee of a healthy baby.


----------



## Kyliem87

I was induced at 37 weeks due to high blood pressure (mine wouldn't stabilise properly even with medication). She was born at 37+3 and we were home within 24hours! To be fair I believe that no matter what you try to induce bub, if they're not ready and your body isn't ready then it won't happen anyways. If your baby/body is already preparing I believe it gives it a little helping hand. She did get jaundice at 2 days old and thrush at 5 days old but neither were threatening and by 2 weeks her jaundice was gone and the thrush was cleared with 1 course of treatment. But this could have happened even if LO had been full term

Good luck hun! :flow:


----------



## Jaylynne

Mine was born at 32 weeks and came home when he would have been 35 1/2 weeks gestation. He's a white boy too :). I know your short maternity leave sucks but it's better safe than sorry.


----------



## AP

I get that your maternity leave is short but its seriously not worth contemplating going against what nature intends. I get that it is "term" but its better to wait til it's his time:shrug: It is true that boys mature slower than girls however.


----------



## AngelUK

My twins were born by elective c-section at 37 weeks. They had a tiny little bit of jaundice but didn't need light therapy, other than a bit of sunlight when we got home. They were fine otherwise with a weight that would have been good and healthy even in a singleton. xx


----------



## Housecat

My DD decided to be born at 38+5 and she was fine! She had slight jaundice, but didn't need anything for it :)


----------



## midori1999

Well, only my first child was born at term. (due date) Subsequent babies (not including my extremely premature twin girls, born at 24 weeks who we sadly lost) were:

38 weeks, boy, 10lb, absolutely fine
37+3, boy, 6lb 14oz, Downs Syndrome, but absolutely fine
37+6, girl, absolutely fine, despite me having had gestational diabetes. 

However, I went into labour naturally with all of them, which obviously means they were ready to be born. Babies that are born after 37 weeks, but induced or delivered by c-section are much more likely to have problems than babies where the Mum goes spontaneously into labour, if delivered 'artificially' at 37 weeks then they could have actually not been ready to be born for another 5 whole weeks. that's a lot! 

I speak from experience when I say that nothing you do will induce labour. I tried everything with my first, long walks, bumpy car rides, sex, hot curry. Heck, I even went on a fairground the day before my due date! Much better to just relax and wait, because sure as anything, once that baby is out, you'll wish it was back inside so you could get some rest! :haha:


----------



## maria2611

My son was born at 38 weeks and he was fine, just had a little bit of jaundice on day 3 and had one day of light therapy.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Finn was born at 36wks, so a bit earlier than you (due to my pre-eclampsia), he spent 13 days in NICU (C-pak for wet on lungs, which appears normal in emergency c-section) for two days and then ten days feeding slowly/sleepy, but we changed to larger teat and he was home the next day), so came home at 38wks -- he was 6lbs. 11 oz at birth, so big-ish and developmentally is on target for chronological age (except for tummy time), in fact, HV was here today -- pleased with how he is thriving, weight gain, socialisation, etc., so please do not worry! Also, it IS better than you are resting now as even if LO has to spend a day or two in neonatal, YOU need some rest and recuperation!

best wishes


----------



## babyhopes2010

Its better for them to be born within few days of due date. But at 38 weeks babies are usually fine x


----------



## bellaxgee

i was induced at 38 weeks exactly and alexa was perfectly fine and home with me 2 days later. they did do many scans first before they began the induction to make sure she was ready.


----------



## whit.

I know that it's unfortunate about your maternity leave but you really should weigh your options. Is it worth the possibility of something being wrong?

I think your body will let it happen when it's suppose to anyway, I don't think there's much you can do to really induce yourself.


----------



## smiler123

Our first was 38 weeks and a very healthy 7lb7oz he was perfectly fine. With our 2nd I started all the usual things to encourage like curries and walking etc and nothing worked and baby arrived at 41+4. I think baby will only arrive when ready, no eviction methods will work if they are not (in my opinion) :)


----------



## happythought

Had my son at 38+6 but I was induced. I know the last few weeks are so difficult but you will forget it all when you are holding your baby:0)


----------



## tallrach

I had my LO naturally at 38 +4 weeks. He weighed 8lb 4oz and was fine. Glad he came early as he might have hit 9lb if I had gone full term.


----------



## stardust599

My LO was 38.2 and induced. She was low birth weight, 5lb8, and was also in hospital with jaundice that wouldnt clear. She had severe colic and reflux throughout her first year. And was also behind in development and had a weak immune system. All problems were because she wasnt ready and had an immature digestive system. Many babies are ready and come at 38wks but please dont risk it as yours could be one of the babies who isnt ready and suffers many problems. You cant turn back the clock if baby isnt ready X


----------



## TigerLils

I was induced at 38weeks because of GD and it was the worst thing to happen to me and LO. The labour was extremely difficult becaue neither LO nor my body was ready and although LO was mostly fine after the very long labour, her heart rate failed badly during later stages of labour because she wasn't keen on coming out. She had bad jaundice and was very unresponsive for a few days after birth and it was heartbreaking to see her like this. 

I know most of the little home 'labour-inducing' techniques don't tend to work but personally I wouldn't risk it because like many pps have said when LO is ready LO will come. 

I'm not saying this to be mean or to scare you but I remember when I was 37 weeks pregnant I would have done anything to get LO out because I had such a horrible pregnancy and I never thought there could be any problems because LO was measuring on time (and a bit ahead actually) and I naively assumed the 37weeks meant LO was 'cooked'. 

I know situation doesn't sound ideal for you with your maternity leave being so short but you will be pleased to have your LO healthy and well in your arms and I know you would never forgive yourself if labour induction worked and LO wasn't fully ready. But I understand wanting LO here sonner rather than later, :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_X

i had charlie 37+0 and he was fine, but i had PROM at 36+5 and had to be drip induced x


----------



## Green Lady

There is some evidence to suggest that babies born around that time may have a higher chance of health problems and asthma later in life. Babies will come when they come, but if I had a choice I personally wouldn't risk it. Every week in the womb is important and their lungs are still developing at that stage. I didn't have high BP but I know how uncomfortable that last phase of pregnancy is, and I can't blame you for wanting it to end! Just hang in there though, your little guy will be here before you know it. :thumbup:


----------



## michelle1985

All 3 of mine I have had between 36-38 weeks I have been induced with all 3 (well an arm induction were they just break your waters) all 3 were bbetween 6 lb and 7lb and Perfectly healthy my daughter who I had at 36+3 came out of hospital 7 hours after giving birth walking round asda with her :)


----------



## Angharad87

My George was born at 37+6 after my waters broke early on their own 3 day before. He couldn't breastfeed for 3 weeks (or wouldn't, whichever) and I think it's cos he was too small/weak to feed. He was very, very close to being under the UV lights as he was pretty jaundiced, but fortunately we avoided that (had us moved to a bed with a window while the drs were uhming and aahing). He is now about to be checked for a floppy larynx which I'm told is due to an immaturity issue. Other than that he's strong and happy and healthy. I don't know if these would have happened even of he was born to term though.


----------



## Clo

My lo was born at 37+5 (went into labour naturally but had to have a c-section as he was breech) and he was 8lb 3oz and absolutely fine.

I also had sky high bp, gestational diabetes and a lot of pelvic pain...plus mega heartburn and pain in my ribs as lo was breech and his head was wedged right up under my ribs so I know how it feels to want baby out asap x


----------



## milf2be

i dont see anything wrong with you trying different methods to induce labour, afterall if you're not ready it wont happen.


----------



## Eternal

What are you planning to do? Because some things can endanger you babies, like castor oil.


----------



## missmybump

my first daughter was born at 37 weeks 6days weighing 6lbs 11ozs perfectly healthy no problems but a touch of jaundice. and my second daughter was born at 38 weeks weighing 7lbs she was tiny for 7lbs but very healthy no problems at all. :)


----------



## LittleBoSheep

my boy was born at 37 weeks, no problems except a little jaundice :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

My baby was born 38+1 weeks. She was in NICU, but for reasons I don't think that would've been affected by the time when she was born. In fact, if we had her earlier she might have had less problems.


----------



## AngelUK

How weird that this thread suddenly revived after all these months? 
As I posted already, my twins were born at 37 weeks by elective csection. They came home with me 3 days after. I didn't need steroid shots and they didn't need the incubator. :)


----------



## OmarsMum

Thread is very old, OP already had her baby. 

Locked


----------

